# AF&AM to Prince Hall in VA



## jfree7997 (Sep 27, 2017)

Good Day or Evening.  I am in Newport News, Va and I am interested in becoming a Prince Hall Mason.  I was raised to the degree of Master Mason about four years ago AF&AM but had to step away from lodge for a few reasons.  During that time I have done some thinking and feel that Prince Hall is where I would like to pick and continue my Masonic journey.  Any guidance on what I may need to do to get this transition going would be greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2017)

When you say AF&AM are you referring to the MWGLoVA AF&AM or some spurious group claiming to be AF&AM?  Either way since VA and PHA VA don't recognize each other you would have to petition the PHA lodge and renounce you previous membership


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## goomba (Sep 27, 2017)

VA and PHA VA allow visitation.  Attached is a link of the document. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4PtzaELp8fvRTZYVnJoRVFqWjQ/edit


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 28, 2017)

Didnt know. That

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 28, 2017)

goomba said:


> VA and PHA VA allow visitation.  Attached is a link of the document.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4PtzaELp8fvRTZYVnJoRVFqWjQ/edit


I am pleased to say I attended the first visitation in Norfolk c. 2003


----------



## MRichard (Sep 28, 2017)

Visit one of the PHA lodges you are interested in. They should be able to guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 28, 2017)

May I ask, why do you feel PHA is where you wish to make your home?


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 30, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> May I ask, why do you feel PHA is where you wish to make your home?



I’m interested in this as well. I’d honestly like to know what attracts men to one or the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 30, 2017)

Especially once they've already been a member of the other


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 4, 2017)

Because Prince Hall Masons carries the true word of Masonry....../G\2B1ask1. can't get to deep, we would have to open up in the third degree......


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 4, 2017)

for those who have attended a Prince Hall see that they put in work...


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 4, 2017)

I’ve attended Prince Hall. I first sat as a pro tem Officer c. 1997 .  While the  question was for the individual who is considering the change, I’m not sure of your point.   Are implying other regular Masons don’t carry the true word of Freemasonry?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Oct 6, 2017)

Not sure what he is alluding to but there's nothing that is taught in one that isn't taught in the other. I think he's talking about the activities that are performed but even there you can find good being performed by both affiliations.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tldubb (Oct 6, 2017)

I’m not sure either. I know in my jurisdiction we pride ourselves in our ritualistic work and degree work. So, he may be referring to how we as Prince Hall Masons take special pride in that aspect of our freemasonry. But with anything follow your heart Brother.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Reginald Owens (Oct 26, 2017)

I was just healed from AF&AM to PHA in Louisiana. I can say its the best thing I've done.


----------



## tldubb (Oct 26, 2017)

Reginald Owens said:


> I was just healed from AF&AM to PHA in Louisiana. I can say its the best thing I've done.



Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Reginald Owens (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks Brother.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 26, 2017)

tldubb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I suspect you are referring to a clandestine grand lodge, and it’s pleasing to hear you left. However, many Regular GLs are AF&AM.


----------



## Reginald Owens (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes. Their lineage couldn't be traced back to Ireland or Scotland. When I started asking questions they couldn't give me a legitimate answer. It was obvious then I was in the wrong place.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 27, 2017)

Or England or France. . I’m impressed with those who make the decision to leave these groups.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2017)

bupton52 said:


> I’m interested in this as well. I’d honestly like to know what attracts men to one or the other.





Ripcord22A said:


> Especially once they've already been a member of the other


This is interesting. I would like to hear some opinions on this myself.


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 11, 2017)

Right 

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 12, 2017)

https://www.mwphglva.org/

This is the regular and recognized Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Virginia.

If you mistakenly petitioned a lodge that as a member of a different GL you will not be able to visit any other lodge outside of Virginia.  They will not have told you that and might not even know that.  Please find a lodge near you and apply to transfer.  There is a process called "healing" when changing jurisdictions, well worth it.  Something like learning the differences in proficiencies in most cases.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 7, 2018)

Trust me, being raised a Prince Hall Mason, I am not trying to convince anyone to choose to be one from the other, do what you desire...At the end of the day you're still a Brother.../G\


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 10, 2018)

It goes to show, sometime we are lead in the wrong direction to pursue a change in our lives, but when we finally get the truth we tend to follow our dreams. Me my self try to gain as much knowledge as I can. Like yesterday while visiting Seattle, Washington, I was shopping in a Safeway, I was approached by a Brother and we carried on until my wife had to pull me away, we exchanged pleasantries. All I'm saying is is "It was a good day". SMIB/G\


----------

